# Hell yeah, more invert pics!



## richoman_3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes. Because i know you all love your bugs WAY TOO MUCH!

here are some to control you mental people!


a boring old trappy to start with




IMG_77147 by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


a really nice two toned urodacus (cf.novaeholliandae)




Urodacus cf.novaholliandae (Two toned) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


this orange l.marmerous is pretty cool for a marbled




Lychas sp.'marmerous' by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


a small annoying l.buchari




Lychas buchari by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


a weird urodacus from the middle of no where!




Urodacus sp. by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


possibly the cutest trapdoor in existance




IMG_82304 by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


a half decent spider hunting scorpion




Isometroides vescus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


absolute nutcase




Urodacus armatus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


boring




Lychas 'marmerous' by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



YES, much better!, this mouse spider is awesome!




Eastern Mouse Spider (Missulena bradleyi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



yeah this pede is pretty cool and uncommon i may add




Scolopendra laeta E by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


huge girl




phlogius sp. hann river strenuus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


angry!




phlogius sp. hann river strenuus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr
phlogius sp. hann river strenuus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


water scorpions banging




Water scorpions mating by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


funky wolf spider that filled the sand dunes of the vic mallee




Mallee wolf spider by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


cool little Gyromantis sp.




Gyromantis sp. by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


where the hell did these creatures come from ... and when on earth did they start looking good?

Polyzosteria limbata




Polyzosteria limbata by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Euzosteria tuberculata




Euzosteria tuberculata by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



DEFINATELY not dragon food, .. Polyzosteria mitchelli ... these things look awesome in spinifex




Polyzosteria mitchelli by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



a really cool mantid .. either trachymantis dentifrons or trachymantis obesa




Trachymantis obesa by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




AND YES. YES YES YES YES!

A VIC tarantula!




Vic Selenotholus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr





Vic Selenotholus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




sorry for the quality of some of these images, most were rushed!! 
enjoy

nick


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 11, 2013)

There all great images there Nick, totally in love with that centipede & that mouse spider!


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 11, 2013)

great shots! Nick just wondering to you edit them onto the white background ?


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Slowwy said:


> great shots! Nick just wondering to you edit them onto the white background ?



nope! .. no editing at all

all the white photos are taken on paper ... thats why some are a bit of a different variant of white colour


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 11, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> nope! .. no editing at all
> 
> all the white photos are taken on paper ... thats why some are a bit of a different variant of white colour


i was thinking that but cheers for clearing that!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Slowwy said:


> i was thinking that but cheers for clearing that!



all good 

editing like that is for cheaters who can't be bothered spending countless hours trying to perfect techniques


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 11, 2013)

So you keep all the animals you photographed on the white paper?
Amazing critters, was hoping you would post some 
Bwahahaha "water scorpions banging" made my day :lol:


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 11, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha well played

Epic post.


----------



## Porkbones (Nov 11, 2013)

Loving the T's mate and really like the pede. With your T's, do you have to pull them out of burrows for the shots?? Dnt knw if I would want to go to the trouble of getting mine out of their burrow for the pics. Would like to tho after seeing ur pics


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks all

@Nickgeee - Most of them are mine, some of them were just out in the bush 

@Porkbones - i usually get photos of them as soon as i receive them, or during rehousing


----------



## Chicken (Nov 13, 2013)

love the mitchelli nick


----------



## Porkbones (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks mate.im gonna re house 1 of mine so might try take a shot. Tiny little jumping insects through her substrate. And have also noticed lots of small creamy/yellow balls ontop of and also down in her substrate.any idea?? Have looked it up on another site and from memory I read it wasn't harmful


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Thanks mate.im gonna re house 1 of mine so might try take a shot. Tiny little jumping insects through her substrate. And have also noticed lots of small creamy/yellow balls ontop of and also down in her substrate.any idea?? Have looked it up on another site and from memory I read it wasn't harmful



hmmm could be phorid flies … id clean it out if i was you .. people say they can be harmless .. but they wiped 200 of my inverts out last year


----------



## Porkbones (Nov 14, 2013)

Woah 200??? How does 1 get them?? Is it because the substrate is to wet??? These little creamy yellow balls tho I'm not sure if thts to do with the flies or not.i noticed the substrate was dry so instead of spraying it I decided to pour some water on it( maybe a little too much lol ). And since then thts when I noticed the flies and creamy balls. But in saying tht the balls are bigger thn the flies soooooo not sure what it is.a type of mould maybe?.either way I'm changing substrate .me other T I've never had any probs with substrate and I've had her for 4 years


----------



## wasgij (Nov 14, 2013)

beautiful mouse mate, very jealous


----------



## Planky (Nov 14, 2013)

Nick if available can u pm me with a contact to buy some of these mouse spiders please


----------



## Porkbones (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey mate just another quick question . Do u take ur pics in just the natural light going into the room whr u are or do you set up some lighting for what u need?


----------



## campbell72010 (Nov 15, 2013)

Cool pics Nick!

They've made me want to keep scorps again haha


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 15, 2013)

Eadi having breakfast. Sorry, she wont eat on paper.


----------

